

Ask HN: Your job Removes your access to new.ycombinator.com, but not YCombinator.com? - spoiledtechie

I have been going to this site that my company found out and they removed my access to news.ycombinator.com, but not ycombinator.com.&#60;p&#62;Is there any way to get around this?
======
arien
Don't you think that if they find out you got around it they would not be too
happy about it?

I usually just quickly peek at the RSS at work and visit the site at lunch
break or at home, much safer this way (and I get less distracted).

------
brk
A proxy?

Build your own ssh or ssl tunnel through another box you control?

The possibilities are endless.

------
tristmegistus
My job's web proxy also just started blocking news.ycombinator.com. My guess
is the "hacker" news got added to the filter software we use. I plan to appeal
the block with IT. The blocking page tells me who to call to do this. I
develop software for them, so the site is relevant to my work.

~~~
spoiledtechie
you wouldn't happen to work for NG?

------
pclark
SSH Tunnel is your best bet - you're a hacker, use your initiative.

------
cmos
Stop going to work.

------
hs
have u tried tor / torify instead of socks5 ssh tunnel?

------
pageman
<http://gaza.freehost123.co.cc/glipe/>

